# Old School Picture Post; here's your chance to show off you 1988 or older Audi



## StormChaser (Jan 3, 2000)

I'd like to limit this to the older geration cars from 1988 and back. Lets see who here has what it takes to keep thse old but wonderful cars running...
Here's my 1987 Coupe GT Special Build (typ85):


----------



## lil V (Dec 21, 2001)

*Re: Old School Picture Post; here's your chance to show off you 1988 or older Audi (duandcc)*









My 1986 audi 4000s, tearing it up at the local autox's










[Modified by lil V, 8:10 PM 12-12-2002]


----------



## bubuski (Jun 14, 2001)

*Re: Old School Picture Post; here's your chance to show off you 1988 or older Audi (duandcc)*

old school ....eh


----------



## idrivequattro (Mar 8, 2002)

*Re: Old School Picture Post; here's your chance to show off you 1988 or older Audi (tonydule)*




















[Modified by idrivequattro, 8:44 PM 12-12-2002]


----------



## rcr_x (Apr 21, 1999)

*Re: Old School Picture Post; here's your chance to show off you 1988 or older Audi (idrivequattro)*

Here's my old one....a silver 84 4kq may be in my very near future


----------



## NW4KQ driver (Nov 30, 2001)

*Re: Old School Picture Post; here's your chance to show off you 1988 or older Audi (rcr_x)*

Here is my junker.... I mean old school Audi







85 4000q by the way
















Then here is real old school..... My roomates 1970 100ls 2dr sedan. 64k miles. A really nice car. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Aw614 (May 9, 2001)

*Re: Old School Picture Post; here's your chance to show off you 1988 or older Audi (NW4KQ driver)*

I have a Quantum thats close to an audi, but probably not a real audi


----------



## sirhc (Sep 23, 1999)

*Re: Old School Picture Post; here's your chance to show off you 1988 or older Audi (Aw614)*

Heres my racecar...







(soon to be for sale)


----------



## audiphile (Aug 18, 2001)

*Re: Old School Picture Post; here's your chance to show off you 1988 or older Audi (sirhc)*

















i wish








a few notes on condition:
































it's like brand new. oh yeah, 1984 5000 turbo non quattro auto. I almost miss it as my daily... _almost_... and i can drive it anytime i want, my dad took it back, he really missed it


----------



## poolboyforgirls (Apr 2, 2002)

*Re: Old School Picture Post; here's your chance to show off you 1988 or older Audi (audiphile)*

tear...i remember my baby a cherry 86 4000csquattro
Bad ass car and the best winter car ive ever driven


----------



## Trav (Jan 14, 2001)

*Re: Old School*

Right click and save on them all.......beautiful guys! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## PerL (Jan 9, 2001)

*Re: Old School (Trav)*

This is my 1987 Coupe quattro


----------



## Thumposaurus (Aug 29, 2000)

*Re: Old School (PerL)*

1983 Coupe GT
















The only good front shot I have, don't mind the mono-wiper, it was raining, the one wiper shaft was broken, I was desperate. 
Currently not running







some sort of fuel delevery problem.
I'm slowly ruleing things out.


----------



## Heksi (Dec 13, 1999)

*Re: Old School (Thumposaurus)*

A 1977 Audi 100 GLS 2,0. I am always proud to show her off.


----------



## Trav (Jan 14, 2001)

*Re: Old School (Heksi)*

Heksi- Your 100 is beautiful!! Please check out my Type 43 site (gallery full of German old school 5K's). I would love to add your car:

Type43


----------



## SuperGroove (Aug 20, 2000)

*Re: Old School (Heksi)*

Heksi,
Enthusiasts like yourself put a huge smile on my face. That is a mint 100! I've not seen cars that are brand new as cleans yours








Trav,
as always, your 5000 is gorgeous.


----------



## StormChaser (Jan 3, 2000)

*Re: Old School (Heksi)*

Wow, that 100 is GORGEOUS! Did you do a full fram off resoration or what? Tell us more about it...


----------



## MFZERO (Mar 13, 2002)

*Re: Old School (duandcc)*

Here's my old car ................








It's an 87 4000cs Quattro with 270,000 miles on it








Now its my dad's toy car


----------



## Heksi (Dec 13, 1999)

*Re: Old School (duandcc)*

Heh...thank you guys!








The car was already in quite good shape when I bought it about year and an half ago. It was resprayed in '98 with the original colour.
Since I bought it, it has gone through an engine repair (oversize, pistons, bearings, belts, etc.), some rust repairing in the floor (little welding, new paint, sound insulators, rustproofing treatment), a new interior upholstery (you can't tell the difference between the original and new cloth), clutch assembly, and last a completely new carburetor. Plus loads of other minor things. 
I wasn't looking for a project car and all these repairs, but in a way I know I am glad, because now I know the car throughly and I know its condition. I don't mind to calucate all the costs (most works has been done in the repair shop), but I have never really regret buying this Audi! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
For next summer it needs a new windshield and some repairing in the windshield frames, new shocks, and perhaps some bushings etc. The engine room would also need some tiding...


----------



## Senna4Life (Sep 11, 2002)

*Re: Old School (Heksi)*









My collection! but since you guys said 88 and under...no 100q on this pic! lol
Navy blue is 87 w/ KZ engine (yes I checked it)
Light blue is 87 w/ NF engine
Champagne (gold) is 86 5KCS w/o t or q??
Later
Luis


----------



## idrivequattro (Mar 8, 2002)

*Re: Old School (Senna4Life)*

ohh...we are doing interiors now?


























[Modified by idrivequattro, 11:52 PM 12-16-2002]


----------



## Trav (Jan 14, 2001)

*Re: Old School (SuperGroove)*

Thanks SuperGroove!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Here's a pic I dig:










[Modified by Trav, 8:26 PM 12-16-2002]


----------



## veedubGT (Dec 11, 2000)

*Re: Old School Picture Post; here's your chance to show off you 1988 or older Audi (duandcc)*

OK - its my first audi, and sadly enough, its not quattro. but you cant have everything....








cant beat the deal since i paid $900 for the car... and i found an 87 thats the same color that Im gettin for $400!!! yes, $400. no title, but a great parts car!


----------



## StormChaser (Jan 3, 2000)

*Re: Old School Picture Post; here's your chance to show off you 1988 or older Audi (veedubGT)*

quote:[HR][/HR]O, and sadly enough, its not quattro.[HR][/HR]​There were no Coupe quattro's imported to the USA, so you've got the only kind of Coupe you could get. There is absolutely nothing wrong with having a Coupe GT, frankly the only other Audi ever imported I'd rather have would be a Urq, but darn they are expensice to keep as a daily driver. For now, a CGT makes better sense as a daily driver...


----------



## Schnell-Corrado (Feb 26, 2001)

*Re: Old School Picture Post; here's your chance to show off you 1988 or older Audi (duandcc)*









nice pic!


----------



## Hervast (May 28, 2002)

*Re: Old School Picture Post; here's your chance to show off you 1988 or older Audi (Schnell-Corrado)*

My -88 90 quattro


----------



## XXX 1.8T (Aug 10, 2002)

*Re: Old School Picture Post; here's your chance to show off you 1988 or older Audi (Hervast)*

this is the king of old school so bow down and pay respect to my friends 1972 Audi 100 Coupe S he has this and an RS6 so he has a set of Audi dream cars in his garage the luck guy (his in the UK)


----------



## onebroke idiot (May 14, 2002)

*Re: Old School Picture Post; here's your chance to show off you 1988 or older Audi ( XXX 1.8T)*

I suppose I'll add my bellybutton car (87.5 coupe gt )eventhough it's not the nicest like the top one
she needs tons of work yet as well as a paint job



























[Modified by onebroke idiot, 1:17 PM 12-20-2002]


----------



## GZero (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: Old School Picture Post; here's your chance to show off you 1988 or older Audi (onebroke idiot)*

Here's my 86 4000cs quattro: Soon to be turbo







.


----------



## sho+ (Jan 18, 2002)

*Re: Old School Picture Post; here's your chance to show off you 1988 or older Audi (GZero)*

Here's my 1986 4kq that I bought from NW4KQ. Still going...well not quite strong, but going nontheless.


----------



## MFZERO (Mar 13, 2002)

*Re: Old School Picture Post(sho+)*

DUDE!!!








What is up with those headlights they rock!!!!! Did you buy the car with them on there or did you do that yourself???? http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## StormChaser (Jan 3, 2000)

*Re: Old School Picture Post(sho+) (MFZERO)*

I'm pretty sure those are Lincoln LS projectors that wree slightly modified to fit the 4000. The LS lights really don't need much modding to fit, althought they never look perfect...


----------



## Fourings (Nov 14, 2001)

*Re: Old School Picture Post; here's your chance to show off you 1988 or older Audi (duandcc)*

Lame web site, great car.
http://home.earthlink.net/~fourings/


----------



## sho+ (Jan 18, 2002)

*Re: Old School Picture Post(sho+) (duandcc)*

quote:[HR][/HR]I'm pretty sure those are Lincoln LS projectors that wree slightly modified to fit the 4000. The LS lights really don't need much modding to fit, althought they never look perfect...[HR][/HR]​You are exactly right. Except they aren't projectors they are reflectors.


----------



## austinado16 (Apr 4, 2003)

*Re: Old School Picture Post(sho+) (sho+)*

Great thread and some excellent photos guys. Those Audi 100's are absolutely the best!!!
Here's my newly aquired 87 4k. 253,000 miles and the original owner donated it to the local Goodwill. I found it sitting in their lot amongst all the other junk donated by people. I recognized it right off as the car I used to work on about 10 years ago when I was a mechanic at the local German independant garage. I paid $875 for it. It runs and drives perfect.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 18, 1999)

*Re: Old School Picture Post(sho+) (austinado16)*

Those 100s/5000s are awesome. 
I just picked this up. It's a bit rough, but $250 and I've got my oldschool Audi.


----------



## StormChaser (Jan 3, 2000)

*Re: Old School Picture Post(sho+) ([email protected])*

Once you get her cleaned up, you can begin modding her. It'll be a blast. Welcome to the world of the Typ85 Audi!!!


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 18, 1999)

*Re: Old School Picture Post(sho+) (duandcc)*

Thanks man. 
So I have a question, I should probably know the answer to. I think this is a Typ 81, i.e. first year for that particular bodystyle (at least that's what I always assumed it was.... and the Typ 85 was the second bodystyle or moderately restyled 4K.
But the Typ number about the preceding 100/5000 models are throwing me off and making me think I'd assumed incorrectly.
I can't wait to start modifying it, but am in no rush. Perhaps like most geeks though, I already have most of what I want to do to the car mapped out, it's just a matter of finding the time and money, and the S6 donor vehicle.


----------



## StormChaser (Jan 3, 2000)

*Re: Old School Picture Post(sho+) ([email protected])*

The whole type thing confuses everybody in the beginning. For the 4000 & Coupe GT its:
Typ81: All 4000 FWD 
Type85: All 4000 quattro, all Coupe GT, All UrQ, All SportQ
Type 85 generally means quattro, with the exception of the Coupe GT. It has nothing to do with the facelift in the mid 1984 modle year.


----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: Old School Picture Post(sho+) (duandcc)*









Here's one for now.
I'm in the yellow rain coat, and i belong to the darker red quattro.
This was taken at a celebration for the ur quattro, and 21 of them were there!!!!


----------



## MFZERO (Mar 13, 2002)

*Re: Old School Picture Post(sho+) (Sepp)*

Sweet Sepp!! Finally a pic of your car http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Looks great


----------



## PhunkFX (Feb 22, 2002)

*Re: Old School Picture Post(sho+) (MFZERO)*

Here is mine, I'm sure everyone is tired of it by now!


----------



## PitViper (Sep 6, 2002)

Here's my last car which I sold off not that long ago:
1988 Audi 80 Quattro


----------



## MyAudiGoFast (Apr 5, 2001)

*Re: Old School Picture Post; here's your chance to show off you 1988 or older Audi (sho+)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sho+* »_









that was supposed to be my rally project







wish i wouldve been home and not at college, i wouldve had her, oh well still a local enthusiast, which is all that matters right?


----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: Old School Picture Post; here's your chance to show off you 1988 or older Audi (MyAudiGoFast)*

Opps, no photo!


_Modified by Sepp at 10:17 PM 6-9-2003_


----------



## Haiku Master (May 29, 2003)

*Re: Old School Picture Post; here's your chance to show off you 1988 or older Audi (NW4KQ driver)*


_Quote, originally posted by *NW4KQ driver* »_
Then here is real old school..... My roomates 1970 100ls 2dr sedan. 64k miles. A really nice car. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 









That should be 46,000 original miles on her. I'd post more pics of the car but she's currently up on jacks and torn to shreds renewing suspension, brakes and electric! Unless you guys really want to see some torn-apart vintage Audi pics...


----------



## PerL (Jan 9, 2001)

*Re: Old School Picture Post(sho+) (duandcc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *duandcc* »_The whole type thing confuses everybody in the beginning. For the 4000 & Coupe GT its:
Typ81: All 4000 FWD 
Type85: All 4000 quattro, all Coupe GT, All UrQ, All SportQ
Type 85 generally means quattro, with the exception of the Coupe GT. It has nothing to do with the facelift in the mid 1984 modle year.

Sorry, Dave. Almost all the 4kqs are type 81, even though there are a few type 85 versions out there. Most 4kqs carry an 813 type designation, while there are a few type 853s. type 855 is the Cq, type 857 is Urq while 859 is the Sq. FWD 4ks are type 811.
So, in general speaking:
Type 81: 4000/80/90 of all versions
Type 85: Coupe of all versions


----------



## StormChaser (Jan 3, 2000)

*Re: Old School Picture Post(sho+) (PerL)*

As i said the typ thing confuses everyone. The info I have says that 4000/80/90 quattros are typ85, and FWD are typ81, Coupes can be either tyyp81 or typ85, call Coupes with quattro (Cqs, Urqs and Sqs) are typ85. Here's one of the sites I rely on: http://www.arch.kth.se/~a98_don/types.html


----------



## PerL (Jan 9, 2001)

*Re: Old School Picture Post(sho+) (duandcc)*

I would say that there is some wrong info on that site. The info in the parts catalogue doesnt have any type 81 coupe listed (open the "Functions Menu", select "V-pages" and "Table Mod.")


----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: Old School Picture Post(sho+) (PerL)*









Another one from the UPG in CT.
This is a better photo that clearly shows the car in it's restoration status.
Note the wet sanded hood, and the sunroof is still the original color!


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 18, 1999)

*Re: Old School Picture Post(sho+) (PerL)*

PerL and duandcc, I'm going to start a thread about the Typ question. Can you guys share your knowledge. I for one am curious how it works (should know, but don't







)


----------



## Crispyfritter (Nov 21, 2001)

*Re: Old School Picture Post(sho+) ([email protected])*

Okay, here go's
My 1986 Audi 5000S FWD Auto. The biggest turd of an Audi I ever owned.








My 1987 Audi 5000 CSTQ Avant








My 1985 Audi 5000 CS Turbo








And a car that I still own
My 1988 5000 CSTQ Avant. 260k miles, still runs strong, just needs the hatch rewired and a windshield installed. $1200 and it goes to whoever wants it!








Chris


----------



## VR6GTI72 (Mar 14, 2002)

*Re: Old School Picture Post(sho+) (200HP4dr)*

heres some of a good friends....hes on here once in a while
http://www.digitalpose.com/mbr...l.jpg
http://www.digitalpose.com/mbr...l.jpg


_Modified by VR6GTI72 at 9:33 PM 6-11-2003_


----------



## MFZERO (Mar 13, 2002)

*Re: Old School Picture Post(sho+) (VR6GTI72)*

That red coupe rocks http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## baco99 (Feb 7, 2001)

*Re: Old School Picture Post(sho+) (MFZERO)*

wow. these cars all look great. kudos for keeping them on the road!
MFZERO, where in Haverhill are you? my folks live there!


----------



## MFZERO (Mar 13, 2002)

*Re: Old School Picture Post(sho+) (baco99)*

Ward Hill/Bradford


----------



## baco99 (Feb 7, 2001)

*Re: Old School Picture Post(sho+) (MFZERO)*

cool! look for him zipping around in the A6 starting this weekend. a nice upgrade from his well-used Acura Integra GS. they live off Rt97, toward NH.


----------



## 84cgtturbo (Apr 3, 2003)

*Re: Old School Picture Post(sho+) (MFZERO)*


































I hope these pics work, it's my 84 CGT turbo (2B converted) w/Kamei body kit, Quaife diff, RPI 11" brake upgrade, Euro's front & rear, Recaro's, etc...
Hope ya like it, I certainly do!








J. Lyons 

_Modified by 84cgtturbo at 9:03 PM 6-12-2003_


_Modified by 84cgtturbo at 12:47 AM 6-13-2003_


----------



## MFZERO (Mar 13, 2002)

*Re: Old School Picture Post(sho+) (84cgtturbo)*

I miss my '87 CGT








But your car is awesome http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## beernutdrums (May 23, 2001)

*Re: Old School Picture Post(sho+) (84cgtturbo)*

WOW. that is the prettiest audi i've ever seen man. big f-n http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Jouko Haapanen (Apr 30, 2001)

*Re: Old School Picture Post(sho+) (beernutdrums)*

Here's my vacation-only baby in:




























_Modified by Jouko Haapanen at 6:33 AM 6-14-2003_


----------

